
In SF and Rooting for a Tech Slowdown - bkohlmann
http://mobile.nytimes.com/2016/03/09/technology/in-san-francisco-and-rooting-for-a-tech-slowdown.html?smid=fb-nytimes&smtyp=cur&referer=http%3A%2F%2Fm.facebook.com&_r=0
======
bobby_9x
Well, if we all start feeling the Bern, they won't have to worry: silicon
valley will be gone.

